# OK vs. SK



## Kitsunegami (Dec 18, 2009)

I play Ogre Kingdom and was wondering what would be some good tactics and items to use against a Skaven army, this is a 1000pt match. I'm still relatively new at fantasy so I've decided for the smaller point cost. So if anyone has some good advice I'm all ears.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I've very little experience with Ogre Kingdoms, but I've been playing Skaven for a long time, so I know my own weaknesses!

You need to be able to put out a lot of attacks more than you need to be able to deal heavy damage, so things that inflict few high-Strength hits are less preferable to things that deal many low-Strength hits. Skaven aren't tough, but there's lot of them, so high numbers of casualties are needed to even dent their effectiveness. Even at 1000pts, expect your opponent to be fielding one or more units of 40+ infantry.

The other weakness Skaven have is to flank attacks. Hit a Skaven unit in the flank and he loses all his tasty bonuses to Leadership, not to mention losing his rank bonus to combat resolution (which is where he'll make up for the relatively poor quality of his troops). With OK, this shouldn't be too much of a problem given that you have (correct me if I'm wrong) MV:6 almost across the board.

Things to watch out for in a low-point game include the Warpfire Thrower (nasty S:5 flame weapon that always causes a Panic Test if any casualties are caused), Jezzail Teams (Long Range, high Strength, Armour Piercing...against Ogres, this could be a killer) and lots of Lvl.1 Warp-Lightning wielding Warlock Engineers (by virtue of their cheapness, Skaven can bring a lot of magic to bear at low-point levels, relative to most other armies). To counter pretty much any of these, close to melee as quickly as possible and aim any ranged doohickies you have at them, not the main-block infantry. Although the infantry is a tempting target, you simply won't do enough damage to make a difference in melee, unless you have something that will wipe the unit out in one go (like a mortar or stone thrower...large template stuff).

It's only brief and general advice, but I hope it helps! Happy Gaming.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Be careful of a warp lightning cannon and plague wind mortars, those two weapons in addition to what Jolly said are your major enemy's.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1000pt ogres menas you are basically looking at bulls, some bulls and a few more bulls.
Ignore all the other ogre units as they are too expensive and generally too rubbish. Gnoblars are going to be pretty useless against skaven as well and since they're slower they'll normally reach the enemy after your army has already won/lost.

If you use a bruiser (set up how you like) and 2+ units of bulls without any equipment then you should have a decent army- I'm always tempted to try to squeeze a butcher in there but they aren't really worth it at this points level. The only other thing I might think about is a gorger, which could be good for going after warmachines or just charging into a skaven block and being unbreakable.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You definitely want to get your Ogres into close combat as quickly as possible, to minimize your losses to shooting. The key to winning is to take out their leaders, so go after the units they're hiding inside, distracting/blocking the slaves if necessary.

When in close combat with the units that have the spellcasters/leaders inside them, it's vitally important NOT to challenge them. Skaven receive no penalties for declining a challenge, but their leaders can't run to the back unless you challenge them. So don't challenge them, and just attack them directly with the Ogres touching them in close combat.


----------



## Kitsunegami (Dec 18, 2009)

How many ogres should be in those two units?


Tim/Steve said:


> 1000pt ogres menas you are basically looking at bulls, some bulls and a few more bulls.
> Ignore all the other ogre units as they are too expensive and generally too rubbish. Gnoblars are going to be pretty useless against skaven as well and since they're slower they'll normally reach the enemy after your army has already won/lost.
> 
> If you use a bruiser (set up how you like) and 2+ units of bulls without any equipment then you should have a decent army- I'm always tempted to try to squeeze a butcher in there but they aren't really worth it at this points level. The only other thing I might think about is a gorger, which could be good for going after warmachines or just charging into a skaven block and being unbreakable.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

A major weakness that I found with Skaven is leadership, they are generally Cowards when it comes to combat so if you take out enough of them they should possibly be fleeing, so you gotta try and win combat.


----------



## Ipphli (Dec 17, 2010)

I would think a scraplauncher could be very useful in this match. Large template stone thrower against big blocks of infantry? And it has killing bow? And you can use it to get a flank charge with those nice D6 Impact hits from being a chariot?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not terribly familiar with the Scraplauncher, although I'll say one thing- if it can shoot, it should avoid movement wherever possible. True, there are exceptions, such as pretty much all lizardmen shooting, gutter runners/night runners, etc, but certainly for a Scraplauncher, use it pretty much as you would an artillery piece, or at least a mobile one. The shooting is SO much more effective than a charge from a chariot model.

Another note, killing blow isn't much of a deal against Skaven- 5+ saves and cheap as chips infantry really don't care if you ignore the occasional armour save. Now, Brettonians, WoCs and the like would be annoyed, but even then it's not terrifying.


----------



## Ipphli (Dec 17, 2010)

It may be preferable to fire it, but being able to charge a unit for the extra hits is useful against warmachine hunters. For example, I had a scraplauncher charge a unit of 5 terradons due to failing its bad-tempered roll. With the impact hits and CC, broke the unit, then caught them when they fled. 

Also, the killing blow may not mean much to Skaven infantry, but the large template Str3 should be pretty nice. The KB is just a bonus.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> You definitely want to get your Ogres into close combat as quickly as possible, to minimize your losses to shooting. *The key to winning is to take out their leaders,* so go after the units they're hiding inside, distracting/blocking the slaves if necessary.


I killed an army of skaven with three (3!) soldiers left in my army because the skaven player challenged my Exalted Hero and lost. Everything else ran away.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd think a scraplauncher would be very usefull... but, in a 1000pt game, you have to have a unit of Gnoblars to take it... and with the cost of the launcher itself, thats 205pts. Thats 1/5th of your points gone like that.

Now.. Gnoblars, I kinda like. They're a good screening unit to put at your flanks and rear to tie up other units trying to flank you... plus, they can have a good pincushioning effect. Sharp stuff may be really low strength, but with 2 shots per attack, and the 'always wound on a 6' rule now in effect in the main rules, a unit could be usefull for thinning out your low toughness skaven. 

Tht said, I'd not rely on them... but for getting a scraplauncher in which is effectively, a mobile chariot stonethrower, with killing blow... have to say it could be worth the cost.


----------

